# Best *****



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Highvoltage9 said:


> I know most guys I see have all klien stuff though.


 

Thats pure conformity. There are far better brands out there. I use Knipex


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Klein 2000-48 for me. 

The 2000 "Journeyman" series pliers are hardened more than the standard pliers, so they last longer.


----------



## Highvoltage9 (Aug 4, 2012)

I should have put diagonal cutting pliers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Ellen, Whoopie, Wanda Sykes, there are so many better choices than that


But Rosie has a great CD music collection. 

Every woman has at least 1 redeeming quality IMHO.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Highvoltage9 said:


> I am looking for the best ***** for the money that I can easily find. I really like the klien 8 inch but I heard klien has really good down hill in quality. I know most guys I see have all klien stuff though.


These are all you need...:thumbup:

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:http://www.toolup.com/klein_d2000-2...scplp1071663&gclid=CNqvoL71zLECFYTd4AoduVkAFg


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Knipex 74 21 250


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Stay away from the new Milwaukee ones. I really disappointed in them. Two days with them and I went back to my knipex.


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Knipex 74 21 250


x2 on that. I love the cutting power of my nws but the handles really sucks. Both are completely gone. I need to plasti-dip them. When I spark them, I'll go back to knipex


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> These are all you need...:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:http://www.toolup.com/klein_d2000-2...scplp1071663&gclid=CNqvoL71zLECFYTd4AoduVkAFg


 
Been using these since I first saw them, no regrets.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Knipex 74 21 250


this, except straight. angled is crap.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> this, except straight. angled is crap.


No way! You're crazy.

Angled is the sh*t! You can pull the nastiest of staples easily.
Then again, you have to remember my opinion is the only one that matters. :whistling2:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> No way! You're crazy.
> 
> Angled is the sh*t! You can pull the nastiest of staples easily.
> Then again, you have to remember my opinion is the only one that matters. :whistling2:


Beat you both! :laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> Beat you both! :laughing:


i have one of those for pulling staples as well. Never had an issue pulling staples with straight *****.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> i have one of those for pulling staples as well. Never had an issue pulling staples with straight *****.


I can pull framing nails out with my straight *****, just roll them.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

dang, I thought this thread was permanently hijacked, and now somehow it got back on track. how'd that happen ?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chewy said:


> I can pull framing nails out with my straight *****, just roll them.


exactly. I see no need for angled *****. ever.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> exactly. I see no need for angled *****. ever.


They may match the curvature of ones buttocks for those that dont use a pouch? :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

best ***** I know actually like d*ck.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

channel lock
i dunno why i like em but i like they ***** 
i also use knipex - the knipex seems sharper than all other brands


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wildleg said:


> dang, I thought this thread was permanently hijacked, and now somehow it got back on track. how'd that happen ?


It's *ushes fault...:laughing:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Like Nolabama, I really like these channeloks. I have had them 30 years & they still cut like when I bought them !!










*337 Cutting Plier *



*Item #:* 337
Brand: Channellock

$20.36 



 - 5 Reviews Write a Review 










Details Reviews Specifications 
● Made in the USA 
● High leverage
● Lap joint diagonal
● Laser heat-treated cutting edges last longer
● Only CHANNELLOCK® uses a knife and anvil style cutting edge to ensure perfect mating and superior cutting edge life
● CHANNELLOCK® uses a high-carbon C1080 steel for superior performance on the job and electronic coating for ultimate rust prevention
● CHANNELLOCK BLUE® grips for comfort


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the channellock ***** but they're no good for scoring and stripping romex sheathing off.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

What do straight ***** do that angled one's can't? I know that my angled ones cut the tie wire on corline easier (hand in a more natural position), they get into tighter spots where my hand barely fits and it's easier to pull staples.

That being said, I have a pair of Klein 2000's, had them for years and they still work. My #1 pair though are Knipex 74 22 200.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Angled for me


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_130459-10461-74+22+200+D4A_0__?productId=3095831&Ntt=knipex

The Knipex pictured above. And Lowes carries them, so you know they're good.  I really don't know how Lowes ended up carrying Knipex, but whatever, they do and they are CHEAP! 

So with what I prefer as an all around ****, I must say that the Kleins are still "sharper". Unfortunately, after having multiple tips break off the kleins, I don't use them anymore. So best all around goes to Knipex 74 series.



Theriot said:


> Stay away from the new Milwaukee ones. I really disappointed in them. Two days with them and I went back to my knipex.


This is true. I was severely disappointed, and now the two sets just sit somewhere in the back on the van (it's a mess, so they are under the pile :no: ).


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

All the Knipex stuff is yellow tagged at Lowes which means it's getting cleared out. Might be a good time to get some Knipex stuff at a good discount. I don't like Knipex so I'm going to have to pass on those deals.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Knipex 10" pliers. I have an old pair of 8" kliens as well that never get used. Honestly there isnt much difference between the two brands when it comes to *****.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Cujo said:


> Knipex 10" pliers. I have an old pair of 8" kliens as well that never get used. Honestly there isnt much difference between the two brands when it comes to *****.


Knipex are loose for *****, they come sharp with a hard steel and can chip pretty easily. 

Kleins are tighter with alot less slop, they also sharp to start with but the steel is softer and rather than chipping just gets dented and mangled. (yes I have the blue 2000 ones.)

I like my Bahco *****, cutting towards the joint its ground for cutting non Cu wire, screws and nails. The front portion designed for copper wires and more precise cutting with a sharper edge.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

chewy said:


> <snip>
> 
> I like my Bahco *****, cutting towards the joint its ground for cutting non Cu wire, screws and nails. The front portion designed for copper wires and more precise cutting with a sharper edge.


As far as Bahco, I've only tried these, but they've convinced me to try them again or another model when they finally die.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Demac said:


> As far as Bahco, I've only tried these, but they've convinced me to try them again or another model when they finally die.


Mine are a little different colored, I would try the linesman's but you can only get the 8 inch ones here from what I have seen not 9's and I don't want to rock up with 8's, I'd lose my position as BSDD.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

How about the NWS Fantastico, with lever action? Definitely unique.

http://chadstoolbox.com/nws-138-69-200-heavy-duty-lever-side-cutter-180-mm.aspx


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Vintage Sounds said:


> How about the NWS Fantastico, with lever action? Definitely unique.
> 
> http://chadstoolbox.com/nws-138-69-200-heavy-duty-lever-side-cutter-180-mm.aspx


I do still like them, but an angled head, and a more pointed jaws would have been nice.

Otherwise, they really do reduce the effort to cut hard, or large stock.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

*"Best *****" - ?*

I like the real "Butchy" ones, but am somewhat intimidated by the ones that have better beards than me.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> But Rosie has a great CD music collection.
> 
> Every woman has at least 1 redeeming quality IMHO.


Yeah, from the threads name I just fiqured someone would have pictures other then diagonal cutters.:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I've been rocking the 10" Knipex diagonals lately. Cutting MCM with your side cutters more easily than your linesmen is pretty amusing.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I use klein journeyman, the blue handled ones and am satisfied. I remember someone posting their Bahco cutters and seemed to love them. I am always up to try something new and might check these out if and when the kleins are shot.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I use klein journeyman, the blue handled ones and am satisfied. I remember someone posting their Bahco cutters and seemed to love them. I am always up to try something new and might check these out if and when the kleins are shot.


Make sure you get the large size, those look tiny from the proportions.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Make sure you get the large size, those look tiny from the proportions.



I just grabbed that picture from google quickly


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

In the mil, we're not allowed to call them *****


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Nobody calls them ***** here.

In fact, I've never heard anybody call them diagonals.

They've always been sidecutters, which is technically correct but non-specific.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Nobody calls them ***** here.
> 
> In fact, I've never heard anybody call them diagonals.
> 
> They've always been sidecutters, which is technically correct but non-specific.


Theyre referred to as "sideys" here, linesmans are just called pliers, needlenose are needlenose and channellocks are polygrips or goosenecks.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.goodmart.com/products/ideal-30-435-premium-electricians-pliers.htm

$200


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Aegis said:


> http://www.goodmart.com/products/ideal-30-435-premium-electricians-pliers.htm
> 
> $200


more like `badmart`...ouch!:no:


----------



## Ostrichsak (Jul 8, 2012)

Aegis said:


> http://www.goodmart.com/products/ideal-30-435-premium-electricians-pliers.htm
> 
> $200


Your avatar has the PERFECT reaction to that price he sees. :thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If the lifetime guarantee is actually lifetime then theyre worth $200.


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

chewy said:


> Theyre referred to as "sideys" here, linesmans are just called pliers, needlenose are needlenose and channellocks are polygrips or goosenecks.


we call channellocks "water pump pliers"


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

1capybara said:


> we call channellocks "water pump pliers"


We call channellocks, channellocks.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

We also call water pump pliers Channellocks


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

chewy said:


> If the lifetime guarantee is actually lifetime then theyre worth $200.


Heh... if they are guaranteed against theft, that _might_ be worth it. My experience with "lifetime guarantee" is... "If I take a dump in a box, and mark it guaranteed, it's a guaranteed piece of $hit." 

What's the replacement procedure? LOL....


----------



## Ostrichsak (Jul 8, 2012)

1capybara said:


> we call channellocks "water pump pliers"





Frasbee said:


> We call channellocks, channellocks.





Holt said:


> We also call water pump pliers Channellocks


We water call pump, lock channels?


----------



## 1capybara (Feb 27, 2009)

Lighting Bolt said:


> "If I take a dump in a box, and mark it guaranteed, it's a guaranteed piece of $hit."


Great quote !!!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

chewy said:


> If the lifetime guarantee is actually lifetime then theyre worth $200.


That model was a promotional item and is no longer made, I tried to order them but have had no luck


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm exactly 1 year into my first pair of Knipex *****. They worked just fine for a while but started to notice them getting jagged on the cutting edge. My Klein's did the same thing but I've had them for 8 years. This is a limited sample of comparison but for me the Klein's (journeyman 2000) far outlasted the Knipex.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

I have had many different types of *****. At times I spoke highly about all but have a concluded opinion of which I believe is best. Top 5 pairs, one of which alot of people will questioned but probably never tried. 
1. Klein wins because it cuts everything any other does and has a narrower pointed head for tighter spaces. 
2. Knipex 10" ***** because the longer handles are a posititve for some situations but to big to carry edc
3. Bahco spring assist because the removeablt spring makes for one easy operation when needed, buts lacks cutting power from spongy handles
4. Channellocks because they hold up well for most people but will cut almost anything the others will but may need a tad extra power from user
5. The surprise, Cressant, cheapest but as useful edc of any. Cuts steel snake with ease and keeps on trucking, will fail in comparison test but those test are not done like normal uses. And I find the handles very comfortable


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Quecmo said:


> I'm exactly 1 year into my first pair of Knipex *****. They worked just fine for a while but started to notice them getting jagged on the cutting edge. My Klein's did the same thing but I've had them for 8 years. This is a limited sample of comparison but for me the Klein's (journeyman 2000) far outlasted the Knipex.


How old were the Kleins, though?

None of my D2000s have lasted one year.


----------



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

bubb_tubbs said:


> How old were the Kleins, though?
> 
> None of my D2000s have lasted one year.


My Kleins are almost 9 years old. Haven't used them much in the last year since I bought the Knipex. I'd say both are equal in wear and tear.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

bubb_tubbs said:


> How old were the Kleins, though?
> 
> None of my D2000s have lasted one year.


How are you that rough on your pliers? I have had Klein dikes last for 20 years, and they were really used, not babied.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

varmit said:


> How are you that rough on your pliers? I have had Klein dikes last for 20 years, and they were really used, not babied.


 Mine lasted me less than a year about 6 or 7 months, really disappointed in them.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

varmit said:


> How are you that rough on your pliers? I have had Klein dikes last for 20 years, and they were really used, not babied.


When the cutting edge ceases to be sharp enough to cut through jet line or super flexible stranded without leaving a couple strands intact, I toss them.

I make too much to waste time ****ing around with stuff that doesn't function properly.

Do you use yours for armoured cable sheathing as well?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

commercial brand-junk, klein journeyman- going on 4 yrs of hard use, channel lock- not bad


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

bubb_tubbs said:


> When the cutting edge ceases to be sharp enough to cut through jet line or super flexible stranded without leaving a couple strands intact, I toss them.
> 
> I make too much to waste time ****ing around with stuff that doesn't function properly.
> 
> Do you use yours for armoured cable sheathing as well?


Channellock ***** I think are overall best for cutting fine material like that, until you stress the joint, at which point it'll gap near the fulcrum.


----------

